
Interesting photos from Google Street View - ryannielsen
http://9-eyes.com/
======
pyre
Wayne & Garth?

[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604823569/1/tumblr_l2j7f1fGXv1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604823569/1/tumblr_l2j7f1fGXv1qzun8o)

What's up with the glitches?

[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/602808976/1/tumblr_l2hy4noyIh1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/602808976/1/tumblr_l2hy4noyIh1qzun8o)
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/2514627600/1/tumblr_le7c01dQBv1...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/2514627600/1/tumblr_le7c01dQBv1qzun8o)
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604710840/1/tumblr_l2j5aqOlYc1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604710840/1/tumblr_l2j5aqOlYc1qzun8o)
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/602895911/1/tumblr_l2hzv1Iy6O1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/602895911/1/tumblr_l2hzv1Iy6O1qzun8o)
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604809388/1/tumblr_l2j75fjOiJ1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604809388/1/tumblr_l2j75fjOiJ1qzun8o)
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604756995/1/tumblr_l2j65tODrJ1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604756995/1/tumblr_l2j65tODrJ1qzun8o)

~~~
rheide
Those are not glitches in street view. They're glitches in reality.

------
JonnieCache
I'm a big fan of the ones when it goes wrong.

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/12/giant_pliers/>

How do people think those pliers found their way into that picture? I like to
think they were accidentally left on the roof of the car but that doesn't
really make sense.

~~~
qeorge
Check out the OP, its got an interactive version:

<http://www.streetviewfun.com/2010/gods-pliers/>

Possibly the best thing I've seen today. Thanks!

------
InclinedPlane
Just a tiny reminder that beauty, ugliness, comedy, and tragedy are ordinary,
everyday occurrences in the world.

~~~
fedd
to me it seemed that ugliness and tragedy prevail

~~~
duck
It is easy to forget the order of magnitude of all the pictures _not_ shown.

------
sssparkkk
Dammit, I allowed myself to work through the list as it seemed to only take a
minute.

It took me a little longer to notice the list just kept on growing as I
progressed.

~~~
pyre
It's fully-loaded for me, and Chromium says there are 170 <img> tags.

------
kingsley_20
I wish the pictures linked to google maps.

~~~
al_james
I think many of them are no longer on google maps, particularly in areas where
they retake the photos quite often.

~~~
hartror
Hmm I wonder if Google archives the old images?!

It would shock and sadden me if they didn't given they will produce quite a
fantastic scholarly record in 50->100 years time. And given the growth in
storage tech the cost of storing the old data sets will only get cheaper.

~~~
al_james
Yes. That would be awesome indeed.

------
barrkel
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1904957>

------
wazoox
It misses the one with me and my neighbour :) <http://i.imgur.com/vRdaU.png>

~~~
edw519
Which one are you? The guy on the ladder looks like he's about to Darwin
himself.

~~~
wazoox
I'm standing outside in socks, with a super-soaker in hand :) it was in
August.

------
csl
The man behind the montage has written an interesting essay about it,
providing background information on the project. The images seem to be real.

[http://www.artfagcity.com/2009/08/12/img-mgmt-the-nine-
eyes-...](http://www.artfagcity.com/2009/08/12/img-mgmt-the-nine-eyes-of-
google-street-view/)

------
_Mark
I still think the most interesting / scary Street view was when the Street
view van was followed by kidnapper/rapist (now also a murder suspect) Phillip
Garrido.

<http://boingboing.net/2009/08/31/did-google-street-vi.html>

------
petenixey
This is like a photographic implementation of a thousand rooms with a thousand
monkeys and a thousand typewriters. Some real masterpieces.

~~~
dmlorenzetti
My co-worker calls this "even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while."

------
maxklein
It seems to me good photography is less about technical skill and more about
curation skill.

~~~
hartror
I have a couple of pro photography friends who lament the advent of consumer
digital photography. The combination of photoshop and free shots means less
people are making the effort to learn the art and science behind good photos.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I have to disagree. By my observation a lot more people are more interested in
photography than there have been, due to high quality digital photography
equipment at reasonable costs. And while some of them are very much "spam the
shutter and see what pans out" talentless hacks, quite a few of them take the
time to hone and expand their skills (behind the lens and in the "darkroom").
On the whole I think this leads to the creation of a greater number of
talented and skilled photographers, though of course it also balloons the
numbers of untalented photographers as well.

~~~
eftpotrm
I'm with you. I loved and was fascinated by photography from a young age, but
it was intimidatingly slow and expensive to experiment on film. Going digital
let me do what I'd wanted to for years, the hobby ballooned and my skills went
through the roof.

------
ck2
I think I see the TARDIS materializing in one of those, lol.

What's with the photos of the animal parks, can't be the Google car that's
taking all those?

The wild pony ones are the most weird to me, just ponies wandering around eh?

~~~
JonnieCache
In the New Forest (down in the south west of the UK) there are ponies, horses,
sheep and more wandering freely. They are used to cars (I guess they think
that they are just other animals that use the road,) and so they will _not
move._

Several times we have had to stop, jump out of the car and physically push
ponies off the road. Fun times.

It has been Common Land, with citizens rights of usage enshrined in law, since
1698. It is sadly one of the only remaining pieces of such land we have left.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/New_forest#Co...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/New_forest#Common_rights)

------
bane
At first I thought these were original photos taken to look like something
from the Street View cars. The people looked strangely staged. I was a little
surprised to find out they were authentic.

The staged aesthetic of the photos is really something interesting and unique,
almost voyeuristic in some sense.

This comment ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271247> ) linked to a
great writeup that really captured the feelings I had looking at many of them.

------
TheNewAndy
This is an interesting one I found:

<http://www.ultra-premium.com/b/random/street-view-car.html>

Unfortunately they have taken it down now, so although the link works, it
leads to a location nearby, instead of the screenshot I have.

------
robcollier
So, what do we reckon? Yeti? lol
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/2634959651/1/tumblr_lenaaq6CJv1...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/2634959651/1/tumblr_lenaaq6CJv1qzun8o)

------
olalonde
[http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604739779/1/tumblr_l2j5udUdfM1q...](http://9-eyes.com/photo/1280/604739779/1/tumblr_l2j5udUdfM1qzun8o)
looks like a shot of Vertigo.

------
notahacker
Hmmm... most of the identifiably British photos seem to involve kids giving
the Google car the middle finger. What does that say about us?

~~~
acangiano
It says that you have a significant enough population of so called "chavs".
And it's not just Britain. The kids in America were more or less the same.
Lots of built-up anger in both cases.

Looking at many of these pictures is a reminder that poverty is akin to a
disease.

~~~
BasDirks
That stereotype is inadequate. Maybe we ought to ask why Google is getting the
finger?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
From the photo where the kids are hiding their face, I'd guess there's a
better chance that they think it's the police or some other government
department photographing them than it being an anti-Google sentiment.

I suppose though it may depend on how the car/vehicle itself is branded.

------
BasDirks
apparently, hoes like umbrellas.

seriously speaking, this collection is better than what most galleries have to
offer.

------
yread
I like how even the elephant has a blurred face (is it called face?)

------
jhi247
whoever chose the pics has a fascination with prostitutes

~~~
ZeroGravitas
And segways.

But at least in the ones I saw, never together.

------
pitdesi
At Sampsonia way in Pittsburgh, they staged a bunch of interesting scenes -
fun stuff! <http://www.streetwithaview.com/>

